

Stormz: fun & efficient brainstorming - thibaut_barrere
https://stormz.me

======
francois2
This kind of platform is for now really unique. Basically, existing solutions
doesn't provide guided activities, that orchestrate users interactions.

It allows you to focus on a problem or a challenge, for 10min to 1hour, and
have a nice creative output of the workshop.

Btw, it's not the silver bullet to improve your creativity, you still need a
great facilitator, but many brains are better than one :).

